
Dialling Emergency: 112 to Be India’s 911 - namangt68
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2016/03/29/dialling-emergency-112-to-be-indias-911/
======
schoen
The article says that "in New Delhi, the national capital, there also is a
separate helpline dedicated to deal with crimes against women, one to report
missing children and another police line that is an exclusive response center
for senior citizens".

This reminded me of the extremely large number of emergency numbers in Brazil:

    
    
      100 	Secretaria dos Direitos Humanos
      128 	Serviços de Emergência no âmbito do Mercosul
      180 	Delegacias Especializadas de Atendimento à Mulher
      181 	Disque Denúncia
      190 	Polícia Militar
      191 	Polícia Rodoviária Federal
      192 	Serviço Público de Remoção de Doentes (ambulância)
      193 	Corpo de Bombeiros
      194 	Polícia Federal
      197 	Polícia Civil
      198 	Polícia Rodoviária Estadual
      199 	Defesa Civil 
    

(Note that Brazil also has at least _29_ other free call numbers for various
public and telephone company services, in addition to the ones listed above.)

This is five different police forces that you can call, plus a separate crime-
reporting line, among other things. It's hard for me to imagine that users
make very optimal choices among them in emergency situations.

On the other hand, I feel a lack of a standardized way in the U.S. to call the
police for non-emergency matters. You're supposed to look up the local police
department's non-emergency line in the phone book or on the local government
web site.

